# IS my website doing enough



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have been up and running for two weeks, and business started really well. hit 20 sales and slowly growing my community on twitter and various other social media platforms.

Currently implementing 'gorilla style' flyer and sticker promotions.

Does my website do enough to draw people in? District Roots - Home 

Currently getting a rotating banner and better model images, as well as chaning featured products periodically.

Any more advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Whit72 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks good, I couldn't give you much advice I don't have a brand but I like the flow of the site, and the designs are tight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

I liked it. Besides the changes you have already mentioned, I can't think of anything else you would need to do to your site. 
Just make sure you check your spelling. Found a couple of errors in your Blog 
Best of luck


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys and kind words


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Its Good, need some content )


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

printingray said:


> Its Good, need some content )


Do you mean product content or general website content?


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Printingray usually advocates product content.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

eetadafe86 said:


> Do you mean product content or general website content?


Both are necessary.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

eetadafe86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been up and running for two weeks, and business started really well. hit 20 sales and slowly growing my community on twitter and various other social media platforms.
> 
> ...


great website, how much did it cost you to get a website like that done?

im looking to get one made too.

ps, how are you printing the labels inside the t shirts? did you have to find someone to custom print your logo into the label on the inside?

im not sure who to contact to get my labels put on the inside of tshirts?


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

UKtshirtsretro said:


> great website, how much did it cost you to get a website like that done?
> 
> im looking to get one made too.
> 
> ...


I used a company called ontop media to build my website.
They ket to time scales and provided me with everything that I needed. https://www.ontop.co.uk/

I got heat transfer labels. Currently getting some woven labels done to up the quality fo my brand


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd say the more real model shots you have the better. The web is flooded with tshirt brands that show the product only in mockups. Seeing a live human wearing the actual printed shirt brings credibility to your brand.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

eetadafe86 said:


> I used a company called ontop media to build my website.
> They ket to time scales and provided me with everything that I needed. https://www.ontop.co.uk/
> 
> I got heat transfer labels. Currently getting some woven labels done to up the quality fo my brand


cool stuff. was it expensive? ive got a budget! but don't know how much these sites usually go for!

for blank t shirts, is it best to get them without the labels under the collar? and instead have the inner label near the inside bottom like many t shirts have.

im trying to figure out where to buy blanks which have the wash/info label inside the t shirt near the bottom, and the collar is empty, so i could heat press some logo onto it.


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Packages range from 1k to 3k depending on what you need your site to do.
We started with big cartel.
They have some really good templates and can make sites look professional.
If you are looking to drive to the next level, definitely get your own site built.

OTher developers that have built awesome sites like: 

The Creative Works of Justin Juno : Keepon Collective — Home

1.Shop around
2.Find examples of sites that you like.
3.Be clear what you want your site to do, sounds stupid but there's lots of stuff behind my site that helps rankings and integration with different products like google shopping.

Truly recommend readin stuff, ebook from the t-shirt magazine on how to build you brand is very helpful


----------



## garmentjet (Sep 27, 2012)

I find all is white color tshirt, why not make some dark tshirt?


----------



## fairladyz (Dec 21, 2006)

everything looks good. btw what did you do to have that many followers on twitter? seems like its really hard to get people to follow on twitter


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

fairladyz said:


> everything looks good. btw what did you do to have that many followers on twitter? seems like its really hard to get people to follow on twitter



Twitter is the easiest social media to build up followers, all you do is follow people and they will follow back. Using search (*for me it is different uk cities) you find people from you target market and follow them.


----------



## enkey (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice site. Can you please help me by telling where did you get those models ? I need for my site


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

All the models are friends of mine.
Still had to pay them a bit but it makes a massive difference to your brand having people wear your clothes.


----------



## SamsonG (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks good just needs a little more content about you and your business.
May need some aggressive SEO to snaffle some extra customers.


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice website, congrats on 20 sales! That's actually really good in 2 weeks. Website is obviously doing the job, but a website is never complete! Good luck


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

I think your site looks great!


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind messages guys. Things have definitely slowed down over the last week or so. Most fo my traffic is coming from the forum, lol.

Only advice I can give to others is:

1. If it doesn't work fix it. I am constantly updating and changing my website to try get more interactions.

2. Google analytics is your friend. You may become slightly obsessed but knowing where your traffic comes from and your vistor drop off rates is key in order to optimize your size.

3. MOney needs to be spent. Dont through down a grid, use your funds-wisely but you do need to use them. Wether its advertising sourcing new products or web development.

4. Press press and more press, try to get everywhere and keep pressing.

5, social media, minimum of two hours a day. Real interaction with followers will pay dividends after a few months. 

6. Keep going and reading forums like this. Just like school you've got to learn and figure out hte best way to do things


----------



## Funkdoctahenkie (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice website!

I love your artwork.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think it looks great, you have the right elements such as credit card logos, newsletter, nice colors, layout and more. 
Product pages could use some more text, maybe descriptive text about the design, for conversion I would try to get the buy now button closer to the price, it has been proven in the past that can increase conversion. If you are interested in social traffic (who is not?), add social share icons next to picture.

Why is your Facebook Page setup as a Community Page? IMHO It should be setup as a product, company, website... Different options will be enabled if you do it.

Good Luck!


----------

